# AKC Master Hunt Test = TOUGH



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/master-hunt-test-tough.html

The enjoyment of hunt tests is equalled to the frustration of trying for perfection.

Master Hunt tests leave nothing to chance. The dog has to be "a perfect" pointing hunting dog or he/she doesn't pass. To get the title, you have to do it six times.

Perfection is tough for dog and handler.

Happy trails and trials.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW! I read through those rules, and they are certainly stringent! Well, like you said, it is after all, a "Master" Hunt title you're working for. When Bailey receives his title, will that mean he has earned his Masters Degree??


----------

